# Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?



## Handyzerstörer (1. April 2011)

*Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?*

Ich habe ein großes Problem, ich mein Handy(c3050) zerstören. Nun finde ich leider kein Virus mit dem ich es zerstören kann, das Handy möchte ich zerstören da ich meinem Vater beweisen muss das es billig ist und ich mir sonst kein Htc Wildfire zum Geburtstag kaufen darf. Es muss aber so aussehen als ob das Handy an Materialermüdung kaputt gegangen ist da ich sonst kein neues bekomme


----------



## moe (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?*

Füll dir ne Hand voll Sand inne Hosentasche und lauf ne Woche so rum.


----------



## blackedition94 (1. April 2011)

Schmeiß es ins klo  
sorry aber für blöde fragen gibt's blöde antworten .


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?*

Versuch dochmal per Bootloader Win 95 drauf zu flashen oder vielleicht iwas anderes....


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?*

2kg Dynamit mit Zeitzünder tun es auch, dabei auf das richtige Datum und die Zeit achten. Pass auf nicht den Tag oder die Zeit zu verwechseln, heute ist ja der 1. April, nachher geht das Ding schon beim basteln hoch.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?*

Lol sein Nickname ist auch Handyzerstörer.... Was ist denn heute hier los...eigentlich sollten wir ihm KEIN SUPPORT fürs Handy zerstören geben.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?*

Zudem hätten es 5 Sekunden Google auch getan...
Am besten schnell zu machen.


----------



## taks (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?*

Mein Meinung:

Bei so einem kindischen Verhalten brauchst du auch kein neues Handy...


----------



## Godaishu (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?*

Und dann willst du ein Wildfire 

Vom Regen in die Hose ... 

Vom heutigen Datum ausgehen würde ich mal sagen: Mal nen Apfel drauf und beiß rein ... 

G


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?*

Wie wäre der Gedore - Virus -> Klick, aber Achtung nicht mit dem ASUS Repair Kit verwechseln


----------



## mattinator (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich mein Handy zersören?*

Falls das kein Aprilscherz sein soll, versuchs mal mit Geld verdienen, dann kannst Du Dir das Handy selbst kaufen.


----------

